# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  What are you baking??

## Booper

Hi all!
As I sit here smelling the wonderful smell of lemon bars baking away, it got me thinking about other delicious things I could cook. I got a GCSE in food technology (A grade!) but I'm actually quite bad at cooking  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  But it's fun! So why not share what you're making, and maybe share a recipe!

Like I said, I'm making lemon bars! It's my boyfriend's favourite, and I told him I'd make him something nice if he phoned the garage (I'm useless with cars!) and I always follow through lol  :Very Happy:  I used this recipe on allrecipes.co.uk (Although last time I used the recipe by Rosanna Pansino since I made triforce ones lol): http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/4564/lemon-squares.aspx . So far so good, although I swapped the caster sugar for brown sugar (how can I run out of sugar???) and added lemon zest  :Smile:  I hope they come out okay!

So what are you baking?

----------

_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## GpBp

Hmm... best thing I can bake is box cake! Well... maybe the occasional brownie.  :Very Happy:

----------

_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Today, since I'm off all day and we're expecting a storm, I'm making a chicken tortellini soup with lots of veggies and crushed tomato. I don't like recipes, but they are nice for ideas. 

As for baking...nope, gotta follow instructions and measure properly. Not for me. So the only baking I do is following local laws  :Very Happy:

----------

_KevinK_ (03-07-2018),_Reinz_ (03-07-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## KevinK

While otherwise seeming to mess up every kind of baked item known to man.....I do make some pretty killer homemade bagels occasionally.  :Smile:

----------

_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

As soon as food becomes science and math, I suck at it.  So baking is a no-go for me.  Cooking however is way fun.  I roasted a chicken last night with rosemary, thyme, sage, garlic and lemons, and served with a creamy wild mushroom pasta.  

Loads of calories, carbs and fat, and I slept like the dead.   :Cool:

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-07-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## bcr229

I've gotten into baking artisan/no-knead breads recently as they're pretty easy.  A small loaf replaces the rice/pasta/potato side dish at dinner.

This weekend will be my first ever attempt at roasting a whole duck.

----------

_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Booper

I really wish I was one of those cool people who can whip things up without a recipe... but alas  :Very Happy:  I also wish I was good at savoury cooking, but unfortunately my idea of a 'fancy' meal is steamed rice with veggie sausages or chicken nuggs and cheese, maybe an egg if I'm feeling saucy  :Wink:  
Surprisingly, the lemon bars actually came out okay! They're quite dark due to the brown sugar, but over all very nice!

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-07-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## ladywhipple02

I made some cake waffles with homemade icing last night (cake batter poured into a waffle iron). 

I also make some mean blueberry bread and other flavored breads (strawberry, cherry, etc). 

I love to bake and try new things, I just don't have a whole lot of time for it recently.

----------

_Booper_ (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## cchardwick

I make homemade sourdough bread every day.  I bought the starter on E-bay about a year ago, you have to feed it twice or three times a day and I use the extra to make bread the following day.  I've made bread sticks and French bread, lately I've been just making round bread.  My latest addition was to add dried cranberries and a heaping spoon of garlic salt, it's wonderful!  

The funny thing is that it's like coffee, it only lasts about an hour before it starts changing and is not as good.  It's best eaten within 30 minutes after baking.  If you eat it the following day it's no where near what it was after being baked, I usually give the left overs to my colony of rats LOL.  Here's something new I whipped up real quick the other day (photo below).  Everyone wants the recipe until they find out it's a sourdough starter and it actually takes some effort every day to keep it going LOL.  The best part is that it's real cheap to make bread, a package of bread flour is only about  $3.50 and I can make bread for a week or two with that, just needs some water and salt, I guess I probably use about a cup of flour to make a small loaf every day, I usually feed it twice a day with 1/3 cup of flour and then use a bit more flour to firm it up before baking saving 1/3 cup of starter for the next day.

----------

_Booper_ (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Ax01

i probably love cupcakes more than anything but i'm not the baker.    :Sad:   but my sister is.   :Smile: 




> I really wish I was one of those cool people who can whip things up without a recipe... but alas  I also wish I was good at savoury cooking, but unfortunately my idea of a 'fancy' meal is steamed rice with veggie sausages or chicken nuggs and cheese, maybe an egg if I'm feeling saucy  
> Surprisingly, the lemon bars actually came out okay! They're quite dark due to the brown sugar, but over all very nice!


i would eat that! brown butter? mmmm!




> *I made some cake waffles with homemade icing last night (cake batter poured into a waffle iron).* 
> 
> I also make some mean blueberry bread and other flavored breads (strawberry, cherry, etc). 
> 
> I love to bake and try new things, I just don't have a whole lot of time for it recently.


good idea! i think i can do that.

----------

_Booper_ (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## artgecko

I only bake boxed goods lol... The Ghirardeli brownies are the best I've ever had and don't taste like they come out of a box.  :Very Happy: 

I did *bake* (roast) some chicken last night though.  Very simple recipe and tastes great:
2 bone-in and skin-on chicken breasts (with ribs).  

The night before cooking:  
1.Wash in cold water and pat dry very well.
2. Season with- liberal amounts of ground black pepper and kosher salt,  a small amount of crushed tarragon, onion powder, garlic powder, and paprika on both sides... Use more than you would if you were directly eating it. 
3. Cover in plastic wrap and let it sit in the fridge overnight.

The day you are baking it: 
4. Preheat oven to 350f
5. Spray canola oil on the inside of an 8-9" glass baking dish
6. Place chicken breasts skin side up in the pan and spray the tops of them liberally with canola oil.
7. Bake at 350 for 50 minutes.  Check doneness by poking with a sharp knife in the thickest part down to the bone.  If liquid runs clear, it is done.  If it is not clear, put back in for another 5 minutes.
8. Let rest for 5-10 minutes after cooking. Then eat!  :Very Happy:  

This is best fresh IMO, but can also be cubed and used for tacos, pasta, etc.

----------

_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Pengil

I just finished making and eating Wild Mushroom and Artichoke Fettucine (although I used different mushrooms). 
-------> https://www.purplecarrot.com/plant-b...as?plan=family

I seasoned the mushrooms with salt and oregano while they were cooking, and used regular butter and cheese instead of the vegan kind.

----------

_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

This thread made me extremely hungry so tonight I will be making a version of Coquille St. Jacques. I get it at a restaurant called J.C's lobster pot in Deland Florida. It's shrimp scallops lobster and crab with a white wine sauce covered in cheese and baked 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## zina10

I much rather spend time outdoors or with animals, but when I do cook, I like to make things "from scratch", all fresh ingredients. 

Same for baking or making desserts, I absolutely HATE those pre made cakes with all the colors and all the fake toppings and icing..ew. I'm also not a fan of making desserts and cake that basically consists of crumbled up candy bars and candy toppings. 

If you gonna have those calories, make them worth it !  :Very Happy: 

Oh, I am a BIG fan of home made artisan bread. I'm from Germany, and I grew up with fresh bread with a nice crust. Nothing like fresh bread with a crust, soft and somewhat chewey inside (still warm) and some real and rich butter on top..swooon.

Technically its not "baking" but I made a few cheese cakes in my Instant Pot. They are DELICIOUS, and so easy to make!!


First try:

Vanilla Cheesecake. A softer cheesecake with real vanilla in it. I made home made lemon curd for on top:




Next was a chocolate lovers dream !! SUPER rich chocolate cheese cake. Made with high quality dark European chocolate. Very dense and intensely chocolatty. Made home made Chocolate Ganache for on top, using high quality dark chocolate again. No "cake topper" stuff. 




After that I had to try a Lemon Meringue Pie. It was quite good, but those aren't my personal favorite. Topped with real whipped cream (out of heavy whipping cream)






My personal favorite so far : Pumpkin spice caramel pecan cheesecake!!
Made with pureed pumpkin and all kinds of goodness. Also topped with real whipping cream.
So so good, omg...






I'm also a big fan of home made Alfredo sauce, combined with either chicken tenders or shrimp. Love Seafood !!

----------

*bcr229* (03-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-09-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

I freaking LOVE cheesecake! Guess I'll be making one for dessert tonight. I'm probably gonna go with Italian cheesecake because it's a personal favorite 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## zina10

> I freaking LOVE cheesecake! Guess I'll be making one for dessert tonight. I'm probably gonna go with Italian cheesecake because it's a personal favorite 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm coming to your house for dinner !!! 

Delicious seafood AND italian cheese cake !!! 

I'm hungry now..

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-09-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> I'm coming to your house for dinner !!! 
> 
> Delicious seafood AND italian cheese cake !!! 
> 
> I'm hungry now..


At least someone will appreciate my cooking. I can make the most extravagant meal in the world and my kids will just look at it and say "do we have any chicken nuggets or pizza rolls?" And they want store bought crap  for those too... smh

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## bcr229

> Technically its not "baking" but I made a few cheese cakes in my Instant Pot.


I have friends who rave about their instant pots.  That will probably be the next kitchen appliance that I purchase.

----------

_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## zina10

> At least someone will appreciate my cooking. I can make the most extravagant meal in the world and my kids will just look at it and say "do we have any chicken nuggets or pizza rolls?" And they want store bought crap  for those too... smh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh, appreciate it I would !!! 

I totally get it, though. When I grew up my grandma and my mom cooked everything from scratch. Every day..
Did I appreciate it then? Nope. I wanted the "cool" food my friends were getting, aka Mc Donalds and ready to eat stuff. 

What would I give now if I could have that kind of food every day without having to cook it !!!

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-09-2018)

----------


## zina10

> I have friends who rave about their instant pots.  That will probably be the next kitchen appliance that I purchase.


It is a very handy appliance! 

I used to use a pressure cooker, but they kind of scared me. You had to keep a close eye on the gauge and make sure the pressure didn't go to high.

The Instant pot takes away that anxiety, it does everything automatically and you don't need your stove top for it. 

It does save time, just not as "much" as some people think. It has to come up to temperature and all that, which adds time. Plus many foods you have to sautee or brown first. But the good thing is, you can do that right inside of the Instant pot and then add your liquid and turn it on. Plus they do all kinds of other things. 

I call it my Dessert Machine, LOL. Easy cheese cakes plus you can make Creme Brulee easily, too !! Its also great for warming up foods, rather then using the Micro Wave (which makes meat rubbery). Just need to buy some inserts and you are good to go  :Smile:

----------

*bcr229* (03-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-09-2018)

----------


## zina10

> At least someone will appreciate my cooking. I can make the most extravagant meal in the world and my kids will just look at it and say "do we have any chicken nuggets or pizza rolls?" And they want store bought crap  for those too... smh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You know, I think its all the "additives" in some ready to eat stuff, and also some fast (or faster) food.

MSG's and the like. 

Our taste buds are literally "deadened" by all that over abundance of that fake stuff, sugars and salts. You begin to crave it and can't appreciate the flavors of actual fresh ingredients anymore. Once you go back to enjoying "good" food, you begin to realize just how "tasteless" that other stuff really is. I notice it esp. in chocolates, desserts and snacks. 

I just don't enjoy spending all that time in the kitchen, but I sure enjoy and appreciate REAL and GOOD food !! I have began making "healthy" smoothies. Oh, how EASY that is. It replaces an entire meal with nothing but healthy stuff. Since you can use a lot of the ingredients frozen (fruit and greens) it makes it fast and convenient. The rest is stuff you buy once and then just keep on hand, like veg. protein powders, healthy stuff like mancha green tea powder or spirulina powder, ground flax seed or chia, nut butters, nuts, cocoa. Mixed with almond or coconut milk. I can make that in 5 minutes and it keeps me full and satisfied for hours. 

I usually don't eat breakfast. And usually skip lunch. I get busy and sort of forget to eat, plus I don't like to eat before doing physical work and since I'm constantly doing something, well, I don't eat, LOL. I'm an "evening eater" and snacker, always have been. But the smoothie is quick, healthy and doesn't make me feel "full and tired", so I have that for lunch.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-09-2018)

----------


## zina10

> I make homemade sourdough bread every day.  I bought the starter on E-bay about a year ago, you have to feed it twice or three times a day and I use the extra to make bread the following day.  I've made bread sticks and French bread, lately I've been just making round bread.  My latest addition was to add dried cranberries and a heaping spoon of garlic salt, it's wonderful!  
> 
> The funny thing is that it's like coffee, it only lasts about an hour before it starts changing and is not as good.  It's best eaten within 30 minutes after baking.  If you eat it the following day it's no where near what it was after being baked, I usually give the left overs to my colony of rats LOL.  Here's something new I whipped up real quick the other day (photo below).  Everyone wants the recipe until they find out it's a sourdough starter and it actually takes some effort every day to keep it going LOL.  The best part is that it's real cheap to make bread, a package of bread flour is only about  $3.50 and I can make bread for a week or two with that, just needs some water and salt, I guess I probably use about a cup of flour to make a small loaf every day, I usually feed it twice a day with 1/3 cup of flour and then use a bit more flour to firm it up before baking saving 1/3 cup of starter for the next day.



That looks and sounds absolutely DELICOUS !!! 

I love fresh bread. I always say, I could live off of fresh bread (with real and unsalted butter) and home made soups !!

You must have some very happy rats !!! LOL

----------


## Ax01

> Technically its not "baking" but I made a few cheese cakes in my Instant Pot.





> I have friends who rave about their instant pots.  That will probably be the next kitchen appliance that I purchase.


i want one too! i wanna use it to make wine.   :Smile:

----------

_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## bcr229

You can make wine with an instant pot?  WHY DID NO ONE EVER TELL ME THIS?!?!?!

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## zina10

Wine?? WINE ??

I didn't know that either, and I have a Instant Pot !!!

Omg...can you imagine ?

Red Wine, cheese cake, Creme Brulee  :Smile: 

Forget actual food, LOL

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-10-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Didn't get around to it last night but tonight I made time and I'm glad I did

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Didn't get around to it last night but tonight I made time and I'm glad I did
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That looks so SO very good !!

YUMM!!!

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-10-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> That looks so SO very good !!
> 
> YUMM!!!


I forgot the crab meat but it was still awesome. I'm in so much pain right now and about to slip into a food coma. Thankfully I also forgot the sour cream for the cheesecake or tonight would have been my last. 

If you've never tried this recipe, just imagine red lobster shrimp scampi but with shrimp scallops and lobster and covered in cheese

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## zina10

> I forgot the crab meat but it was still awesome. I'm in so much pain right now and about to slip into a food coma. Thankfully I also forgot the sour cream for the cheesecake or tonight would have been my last. 
> 
> If you've never tried this recipe, just imagine red lobster shrimp scampi but with shrimp scallops and lobster and covered in cheese
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Man, that sounds SO good !!! 

Btw. I love shrimp. In any way. I'm like that guy from the Forrest Gump movie (grilled shrimp, shrimp salad, shrimp scampi shrimp...)

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-14-2018)

----------

